# Dither fish in all male tank to reduce aggression?



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello experts,

i have recently upgraded from 67 to 119 gallon tank all male tank
and have the following stocklist, but i feel the tank looks pretty empty as compared to the 67gallon
1 Labidochromis caeruleus - 4-5inch
1 Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara) - 5-6 inch
1 Aulonocara (Rubescens) - 4inch
1 Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango) - 4-5 inch
1 Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef) 4-5 inch
1 Steatocranus casuarius - 3-4 inch
1 Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Island) 1.5-2 inch
1 Synodontis mutli - 5 inch
1 Mastacembelus favus (tiretrack eel) - 7-8 inch
1 Aulonocara baenschi - (planning to buy)
1 Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe) - (planning to buy)

at the same time i am looking at other options example dither rainbow fishes to reduce aggression.
i heard dither fishes MAY reduce cichlid's aggression?

some rainbow fish which i really like, they have good colors too! :thumb: 
these rainbows grow large too at 5-6 inches and fast swimmers.
i am wondering a small school of 6 can do and help reduce aggression in my all males tank?
Glossolepis incisus
Melanotaenia boesemani
Melanotaenia splendida rubrostriata


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What about removing the aggressors? You have a mix that may need some adjustment, and I don't think dithers can solve all aggression problems.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Africans tend to hate other similar looking Africans. Dithers are probably going to be ignored because they aren't seen as competition.

Adding/removing stock is the best method of managing aggression in all-male tanks in my experience. Eventually you achieve a mix that co-exists well.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello DJ and experts,

right now the aggression is greatly reduced than previously in a 67gallon. as all females are removed. and now the tank is a truly all male tank.
but there is still some fin nipping, missing scales, chasing around... is this normal?

yellow lab is still the BOSS
taiwan reef becomes 2nd in command
lowest pecking order now is red rubin peacock

i was having a wild thought to remove all rocks, only keeping a 3D rocky background and a minimal of 1 plastic plant at each corner. 
as i read on some sites saying no Territory equals less aggression for cichlids.
some sites also state that Dither schooling fishes also helps to distract aggressors. is this tactics same as overcrowding?

many questions thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If the fish will chase the dither instead of his intended victim, maybe. As Michael_M says, if the aggressor ignores the dither, all you have done is increase bioload.

Chasing is normal, nipped fins and missing scales is not.

With the Steatocranus and eel in there, IDK what to recommend.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello DJ experts,

the Steatocranus casuarius is at first very aggressive and even kill his female mate. and constantly chasing off other haps which come close to his cave.
but strangley after adding Pundamilia nyererei male, the Steatocranus casuarius tone down alot. maybe the Pundamilia nyererei male is supressing Steatocranus casuarius aggression?
the Steatocranus casuarius male is definatly doing well in the tank growing from 2inch to 3.5 inch now.

the 2 fish i have trouble with is the occassional fin nipping and 1 or 2 missing scales of the Copadichromis borleyi and Aulonocara (Rubescens)
i suspect is from the yellow lab or Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan"

Spiny Eel is not a problem... no fish bothers him and he dont bother anyone excpet fry!


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

If the yellow lab is the aggressor. Adding 4 females for him should stop him bothering haps/peacocks.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

no no mike...

i original have 3 yellow labs. 1 male 2 females. when they started to breed.. **** break loose. the dominant yellow lab male 4-5 inch big kill my rusty, blue peacock, harass my N.bichardi pair, harass my P.acei trio nearly everything in the tank.

once i got rid of all the females including P.acei females, he began hidding in caves and less aggressive. but still he is the boss. nobody touches him when he come out swimming. due to his constant hidding, the taiwan reef has a chance to claim 2nd spot!

i was surprised that my bigger fatter borleyi is pretty lame compared to other haps?
the whipping boy is now the Aulonocara (Rubescens), everybody will chase him away. but he looks ok no missing scales for now. but he did not color up red nicely...


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I had to pull my yellow lab for a couple months as he was too aggressive. After a couple of months I put him back in and things were much better.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

My yellow lab group does fine in my all male 180. Never seem to bother anyone even while breeding they just chase other fish away no serious aggression.

Seems to me like you have a especially nasty male yellow lab. Replace him with another and things might work out better. They are usually really friendly.

Answering your other questions, I find my Borelyi to be very lackluster. There are definitely some sub par quality red fins out there. I'm probably going to replace him with a nice strain one from a breeder. As for Ruby red peacocks the amount of red varies greatly. Even a bright red father has fry that range from orange to red. The best way to get a real red one is to buy it already coloured or grow out a whole batch of fry from a red dad and keep the nicest male.


----------

